# Stahls’ Offers Sublimation Printing On Glitter Flake™ Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

See how easy it is to create full-color bling effects by sublimating onto CAD-CUT® Glitter Flake™ transfer material in a new video from Stahls’. With its polyester base, Glitter Flake™ is a natural for accepting sublimation, and together, the processes can be used to make full-color sublimation glitter graphics that can be applied to dark shirts and more. 

In this brief educational segment, Stahls’ presenter Courtney Kubitza gives a step-by-step demonstration of this cutting-edge technique, both on and off the garment. You’ll learn how to create and apply sublimated Glitter Flake™ designs directly onto fabric, including tips for registration and optimal curing. 

And you’ll also find out how to make sublimation-glitter transfers off the garment for heat-sensitive and on-demand applications. Throughout the video, there are helpful tips and techniques for facilitating production and boosting quality.

“How to Sublimate CAD-CUT® Glitter Flake™ Heat Transfer Vinyl” is one of many educational presentations available at Stahls.com. To view it, go to How to Sublimate CAD-CUT® Glitter Flake™ Heat Transfer Vinyl.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

